# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الرياضة >  >  خروج “الأخضر” يصيب مشجعًا بـ “جلطة”

## عفاف الهدى

*أصيب  مشجع (الأخضر) محمد عقلا بأزمة قلبية بعد تعرضه للجلطة ونقل إلى مستشفى  النور التخصصي بمكة بعد خسارة المنتخب مباراته أمام الأردن في البطولة  الآسيوية .. «المدينة» قامت بزيارته في المستشفى وكان يتحدث بصعوبة وقال:  أصابني ما أصاب الكثير من السعوديين الغيورين على وطنهم بعد خروج الأخضر  والذي كنا نعول عليه أن يعود لنا بكأس البطولة بعد الإخفاقات المتتالية كان  آخرها في البطولة الخليجية لكن بعد الخروج والخسارة أمام سوريا والأردن  بقيت في حالة من الغضب حتى أن الاتصالات الغاضبة التي تلقيتها بعد نهاية  المباراة زادت من غضبي وشعرت أننا فقدنا هيبتنا الرياضية وما هي إلا ساعات  حتى نقلت للمستشفى بعد تعرضي لأزمة قلبية. وقدم عقلا شكره للأمير نايف بن  عبدالعزبز النائب الثاني ووزير الدخلية على تكفله بعلاجه في مستشفى الدكتور  عبدالرحمن فقيه.
الجدير بالذكر أن محمد عقلا هو في العقد الرابع من العمر ولديه ابن وحيد وأربع بنات أكبرهن تبلغ 16 عامًا*

----------


## خربشات ذاكرة

كِــلٍّ ع’ـآـى لـيـلآإْهـ بكـَـى

لآإْتعـلـيق ســوى ـآإْ

اصحَــآب ـآلـعقــول بِــرآحــة


ـآلــف ع’ـآفيــــــــــة عفــآف ع ـآلــخبريــة

----------

عفاف الهدى (03-15-2011)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*الله يعافيش خربوشة غناتي
وشكرا*

----------


## Hussain.T

أف الحمد والشكر لك يآ رب..
--
صحيح انها ريآضة وقد تعني الكثير..

لكن مو على حسآب عمرهـ ويترك يتآما لأجل لعبة وإن كآنت عآلمية..

^_^

الله يقومه بالسلامه ويكمله بعقله ويحفظه لأهله..

----------

عفاف الهدى (03-16-2011)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

صدقت يولد اختي

----------

